

The True Purpose of Microsoft Solitaire, Minesweeper, and FreeCell - personjerry
http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-amazing-facts-about-Google-or-Microsoft/answer/Saran-Udayakumar?share=1

======
scholia
That's just someone quoting a whole blog post from mentalfloss.com

[http://mentalfloss.com/uk/technology/32106/the-true-
purpose-...](http://mentalfloss.com/uk/technology/32106/the-true-purpose-of-
solitaire-minesweeper-hearts-and-freecell)

